# nfs unmount at shutdown

## jyoung

I'm have a strange situation where several machines get stuck while shutting down, frozen at the step where they unmount a NFS directory. I'm looking for a way to avoid this, and force the machines to shutdown.

There are actually a lot of threads out there about related problems, but there's a real range of answers. For instance, some threads suggest making the mount a soft mount, while others advocate avoiding this for NFS shares. It's really not clear what the best answer is.

This problem is intermittent, and only occurs ~5% of the time, so it may be difficult to test out possible solutions. The machines in question are running rc as an init system.

Thanks!

----------

## C5ace

```
/etc/local.d/1-nsf.stop

#!/bin/sh

/bin/umount -a -f -t nfs,nfs4

```

See /etc/local.d/README

----------

## jyoung

Thanks!

Reading the README, this does seem like a good place to have started.

----------

